# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Light switch loop terminal

## Barky

A friend had wired a couple of light switches in a new home extension with the idea of saving some labour costs. When the electrician arrived to check the installation he removed the neutral wires from the loop terminal on the back of the switch. He then soldered the neutral wires together, taped them and poked them into the wall cavity. 
This struck me as very odd. I thought the loop terminal on the light switch was designed for this very purpose or have I missed understood something?

----------


## Brian7886

> A friend had wired a couple of light switches in a new home extension with the idea of saving some labour costs. When the electrician arrived to check the installation he removed the neutral wires from the loop terminal on the back of the switch. He then soldered the neutral wires together, taped them and poked them into the wall cavity. 
> This struck me as very odd. I thought the loop terminal on the light switch was designed for this very purpose or have I missed understood something?

  
If it were designed purely for a neutral it would be marked as such.  
The loop terminal is used purely for a termination of a non/switched cable. Ie not active.  
Some light fittings will have a loop terminal that you would put the active in.  
Some sparkys prefer to solder wires together in walls, as it offers a better connection (reliable) than a screwed connection. You cannot put a soldered wire in a screwed terminal as over time the solder would break down and force the wiring loose.  
Most new houses would have the neutral in the loop, and the earth soldered. In your case, if he had the switch off and possibly added a wire to the circuit, there may not have been enough room for another neutral in the small terminal (3 is usually pushing it) hence why it would be taken out

----------


## Barky

> If it were designed purely for a neutral it would be marked as such.  
> The loop terminal is used purely for a termination of a non/switched cable. Ie not active.  
> Some light fittings will have a loop terminal that you would put the active in.  
> Some sparkys prefer to solder wires together in walls, as it offers a better connection (reliable) than a screwed connection. You cannot put a soldered wire in a screwed terminal as over time the solder would break down and force the wiring loose.  
> Most new houses would have the neutral in the loop, and the earth soldered. In your case, if he had the switch off and possibly added a wire to the circuit, there may not have been enough room for another neutral in the small terminal (3 is usually pushing it) hence why it would be taken out

  Thanks for your reply Brian, 
That's the odd thing, there was only two neutral wires secured in the loop terminal. Now that they are soldered I know that they cannot be teminated in a screwed connector and I also know that the tape will unravel over time leaving the bare wires floating around inside the cavity. 
If it makes adifference, the switches are Clipsal 2000 series.

----------


## davidajelliott

I personally don't like seeing neutrals that close to the actives , placing the neutrals in a "Bp" connector would be an alternative ; but I do like seeing the Earths soldered. If you do put the neutrals in a "Bp" connector its easier for fault finding.

----------


## Barky

> I personally don't like seeing neutrals that close to the actives , placing the neutrals in a "Bp" connector would be an alternative ; but I do like seeing the Earths soldered. If you do put the neutrals in a "Bp" connector its easier for fault finding.

  Thanks David, 
That makes sense. In my own case, I've soldered the earths together but I've terminated the neutral loops on the switch. The light circuits haven't been connected to the switch board yet and now I wonder if I should terminate the neutral loops in BP connectors? 
Also, what's the recommended method of covering the soldered earth wires or do they need to be covered? I've left them bare, tape doesn't seem to be a permanent method.

----------


## Brian7886

> Thanks David, 
> That makes sense. In my own case, I've soldered the earths together but I've terminated the neutral loops on the switch. The light circuits haven't been connected to the switch board yet and now I wonder if I should terminate the neutral loops in BP connectors? 
> Also, what's the recommended method of covering the soldered earth wires or do they need to be covered? I've left them bare, tape doesn't seem to be a permanent method.

  
It really doesnt matter where the Neutral is terminated at a switch. Whether it be the loop terminal, a single screw connector or soldered. As long as its not touching the other wires clearly.  
Most use the Loop terminal purely because a house with 20-30 light switches saves them 30 bp connectors.  
I always use a connector, only because its what i prefer

----------


## Barky

> It really doesnt matter where the Neutral is terminated at a switch. Whether it be the loop terminal, a single screw connector or soldered. As long as its not touching the other wires clearly.  
> Most use the Loop terminal purely because a house with 20-30 light switches saves them 30 bp connectors.  
> I always use a connector, only because its what i prefer

  All sorted, thanks for your time Brian.

----------

